# Sticky  SAS KIK Directory



## StNaive

If you don't know: it's basically the same as texting, but it's a free app for smartphones and ipod touch that lets you text internationally with no charges.

So if you want to be text buddies with someone but live too far, you can do this instead. My username on it is StNaive (like here), so hit me up if you want, or each other.


----------



## loneranger

2quietguy is my new one.


----------



## jcmp7754

Elektrikbuz


----------



## Surlygirlie

Mines is surlysourpatch


----------



## Cronos

Mine is L0Lcano.(the first o is a zero)


----------



## heysam

misscjh


----------



## miserablecow

Mine is miserablecow


----------



## enpyre

mines is enpyre, add me, and ask me anything.


----------



## Kalliber

add me guys.. Need some friends, ericko332


----------



## Marc1980

Add me: MarcL1989


----------



## stinky

woohoo add me too, i'm mantis999


----------



## Soundboy

Soundbooy


----------



## AzurePhoenix

My username is gshcijhui, feel free to message me. If you want to know a bit about me first, look at my profile.


----------



## Mithun

Mine is artyman

Would like to keep in touch with people with whom I can connect.


----------



## galente

galente

uk guy her so if anyone from the states tries to chat we may be messaging in 6-8 hour gaps 

like video games, movies.... i think thats about it. doh.


----------



## anastasia228

alliesiori

feel free to message me


----------



## purplerainx3

Mine is hazardtomyself


----------



## ChelseeTee

Add me! I'm chellybeth13


----------



## zojirushi

zojirushi


----------



## selfinflicted

selfinflicted


----------



## Dota

Mines klinto_o


----------



## fIashforward

CelticIreland

add me


----------



## sporteous

I am now sporteous1 I'll be adding you people shortly


----------



## Boss

BossBoss3

lol stupid username, but w/e, I never know what to pick for these things

Add me plz

After I figure this thing out, I will add some people


----------



## Raynic781

I just made one. It's: Raynic781 (same as my username on here). You all can add me if you want.


----------



## John310

Ok just dl this.

J88E 

24yo male uk. hmu


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss

kingdoorknobs.
I think.


----------



## supersoshychick

eh no use. barely anyone attempted to speak...............


----------



## Kalliber

ericko332 xD


----------



## ardrum

ardrum


----------



## shyvr6

ardrum said:


> ardrum


----------



## ardrum

shyvr6 said:


>


 How's it going?


----------



## shyvr6

Going well. Just stopped by to say hi. It's nice seeing older members when they haven't posted in awhile.


----------



## ADavis623

My name is ADavis623

Female, 30, married, Florida, USA


----------



## kiirby

sunbearable.

I am bored. I have some lame jokes if you want them.


----------



## MaesDays

DaysMaes

^_^_^_^


----------



## MelissaR

MelRobertson_


----------



## xxtokyoxx

Mines Km345


----------



## Creepy Little Clown

crossy5150

most of my KIK conversations go like this ...

(them) hi
(me) hi
(them) how old are you?
(me) 31
Conversation Over

Or

(them) hi
(me) hi
(them) got a photo you can send me
(me) nope
Conversation over


----------



## alee

I recently got kik


----------



## asw12345

mine is andrew.williams0325


----------



## LisaInnocent

Mine is LisaInnocent


----------



## Ryude

mine is ryude


----------



## LexB

hollexter


----------



## spzed

js94js


----------



## LostProphet

j.dip


----------



## Depression

Defeat101


----------



## Tibble

Tibble_


----------



## Freiya

Freiya07


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE

mine's doggycoolman feel free to add me


----------



## thebluewarrior

Mine is: yulianlevit


----------



## Creepy Little Clown

crossy5150

I may of already put this on here :/


----------



## loneranger

Creepy Little Clown said:


> crossy5150
> 
> I may of already put this on here :/


 Crossy5150

I had already put it on here

<--- see my age, if that's too old for ya, don't add me

most of my conversations seem to go like this ...

(them) hi
(me) hi
(them) how old are you?
(me) 31
Conversation Over


----------



## Creepy Little Clown

well that's a KIK in the bollocks


----------



## Consider

Unwiped. 

Bet nobody hits up anybody


----------



## PureH2O ReUptakeInhibitor

FriendZoneMayor
As they say, hit me one up!
Please contact me.
Please.
Pls.


----------



## Shawn one eye

shawnieboy33

hit me like one of your french girls


----------



## xmarx

mariaxoxo384


----------



## Kalliber

ericko332 
anyone can kik me o;
I also skype


----------



## 55HarMonY55

Add me iluvbflyz is my username


----------



## enpyre

Add me, username: enpyre


----------



## jcmp7754

Elektrikbuz....anyone is welcome to add me


----------



## Anarchy

My user is Xahira  Add if you wanna talk. I'm always looking for new friends.


----------



## whatevzers

Mine is Johnx255. Add me


----------



## pati

arp26


----------



## ske

skeron

Very, very bored at work.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom

Username: Bittatruth

I don't normally use KIK but a chat would be good right now, so feel free to add me!


----------



## Bunneh

Mine is 

akabutterfly 

:3


----------



## inerameia

omofca ... add me, anyone.


----------



## Pierre1

Pvidal17 add me


----------



## nikolez

nefuente


----------



## lizdecember

i just made one

lizdecember11


----------



## Kalliber

new kik Kastter


----------



## Stormtalon

Mine is Groltag  Feel free to add me!


----------



## nznznz

*Kik*

hey guys! I am always here, anytime, and if I don't answer I will get back to you!  my kik name is nadiaxxo!


----------



## Angelist

BabyG0tBack
~add my pl0x~


----------



## Nonsensical

nonsensical_one


----------



## polardude18

My kik name is polardude18

Message me anytime, I like making new friends


----------



## nrelax11

Rbsfkrew


----------



## andy2791

mine is andy2791, add me


----------



## alee

ahmedali87


----------



## leon8611

My kik is waleed0988 
you can text me anytime


----------



## 55HarMonY55

iluvbflyz


----------



## xmarx

mariaxoxo384


----------



## uncertainty

.


----------



## Callum96

CalStott105 - I'd love a chat


----------



## londonguy202

my kik is kart200. ready to chat anytime


----------



## RedViperofDorne

ebonhawk01


----------



## viper02801

viper02801


----------



## acinorevlm

Mine is haloXandXwings


----------



## Stagg

Mine is Stagg91


----------



## zykta

zykta just so people are aware im 41 yrs young


----------



## andy2791

andy2791


----------



## fernandorodriguez

rufus1987


----------



## Ponies

Ahhhmynuts


----------



## aspect18

aspect48 ..always willing to chat


----------



## BadStacks

Mine is BadStacks anyone is free to add me


----------



## Alone75

AceP01 if anyone wants to say hi.


----------



## hmweasley

I'm hmweasley

I don't really use that, but I'd like to change that.


----------



## whiteWhale

somanywhales 

Feel free to add :yay


----------



## 1Houser1

Hello,

1Houser1 is mine. Feel free to add me


----------



## SilentSerenity17

Recklessaurus - feel free to add me. c:


----------



## Kalliber

mines kastter
hmmm...
no nastehs either, >_>


----------



## Marleywhite

M4RL3Y_WH173
18 years old


----------



## millyxox

DrinkTheCoolAid

Talk to me I'm extremely bored.


----------



## The Truth

andyw514

I'm 15...


----------



## scornfultacos

crancyph

add me!


----------



## Tibble

Tibble_
Always looking to make new friends.


----------



## Stilla

Always up to talking to new people! :yay

heystilla


----------



## ratedgnr

Ratedgnr


----------



## jingybopa

sexyporcupine


----------



## SmoothSuicide

endthisplease66

feel free to add me :S


----------



## saintkiwi

Moz3ki

If you can't think of what to possibly say, just message me what your favorite pokemon is. Don't like pokemon? Tragic


----------



## ashish2199

ashish2199 thats me

20 M India college student looking for new friends


----------



## CWe

Curren87 is mine


----------



## ShatteredGlass

CravingBass here. Just mention you're from SAS and your username.


----------



## thunderbird140

happystalker 

31 M from AZ

Surprise me


----------



## whatifitstaken

Mine is whatifitstaken


----------



## gilberto

mine is gilGG


----------



## StitchedAlpaca

KeybladePrussia is mine.


----------



## starlily

Hello everyone!


----------



## abra cadaver

Gammaray24

I get lonely kind of often and I'm kind of self proclaimed boring, fair warning.


----------



## TabbyTab

Mine is rayne115 talk to me if you want ~ don't guarantee me to be the most interesting person to talk to though. Always looking for new buddies and friends though !


----------



## NVU

Scouski

I'm friendly


----------



## idoughnutknow

flimd 

feel free to say hi


----------



## andy2791

andy2791 - add me if you want to chat


----------



## FaeSarah

Fae_sarah is mine


----------



## zoslow

Slash9191

If anyone wants to talk


----------



## zazen11

zazen11

29 male uk. I'll be your friend.


----------



## AndieAllie

Mine is foreverasim. Add me up, but please mention you're from SAS


----------



## misanthropy101

Mine is pratz786.


----------



## xxtokyoxx

:3 add me! Mines km345


----------



## SvanThorXx

Mine is NordicFreak


----------



## zazen11

mine's zazen11

29 from the Midlands. Male or female, feel free to add me.


----------



## greppel

[email protected]


----------



## lunamarie

Mine is Callmelunacat. :s


----------



## ray927

Kurt188741 is mine


----------



## a123

****


----------



## kennady438

_kennadeee (that's 3 letter e's)


----------



## beemee

Be3Me3


----------



## jtea

jtang7890


----------



## zoslow

Slash9191

Feel free to add me


----------



## DarthRexor

Mine is TheChimaera, in case somebody would like to talk


----------



## SmartCar

_"NairobianSummer"_.. prefer to socialize with people +20-26 age-range, though I'm not sure how long I'll keep my _Kik_, but yeah & mention that you're from SAS.


----------



## alexregular

liamlovesmee


----------



## Celticfire

Hi. Mine's celticfire86. Looking for anyone that just wants to chat.


----------



## Junebuug

ellenpage. <==== with a period, ellenpage was taken


----------



## Paradise on Earth

I'm up for a chat- hopefully it'll make my day at work go faster :b

Add me - heatlif3r


----------



## xXselfconsciousXx

keladc


----------



## dansfeat

dansfeat feel free to add me


----------



## bluecrime

Can't remember if I put my username here or not before but its *bluecrime* (same as my username on here) Look forward to not hearing from any of you!


----------



## CleverCabbage

CleverCabbage


----------



## natsume

I just made one since I thought it'd be the easiest way to keep in touch with people from here. It's altarias .


----------



## chrissnxs

Chrissnxs  be gentle I've not long started talking to people


----------



## xXselfconsciousXx

Creepy Little Clown said:


> crossy5150
> 
> most of my KIK conversations go like this ...
> 
> (them) hi
> (me) hi
> (them) how old are you?
> (me) 31
> Conversation Over
> 
> Or
> 
> (them) hi
> (me) hi
> (them) got a photo you can send me
> (me) nope
> Conversation over


 i'm sorry that you're experiences were like that. why were they asking for a photo though?


----------



## allisonann

Mine is allisonann


----------



## jennthedestroyerr

RAWRRitsjenn


----------



## skittleman

kik:woberfet

Dont care about gender just looking to make friends and chat.


----------



## CaspianDragon

Feel free to add me.

CaspianDragon


----------



## giantking1355

giantking1855


----------



## Daylight

davidandthewhale

just created an account. this must me america's most popular messenger app. I also use wechat, line, whatsapp but those are more popular in Asia it seems


----------



## lemoneetree

lemoneetree anyone can kik me


----------



## Douhnut77

Douhnut77


----------



## MetroCard

omocop


----------



## SamiEastCoast

Samyeastcoast


don't be creepy now. 
Guys and girls welcome


----------



## adawnnn

Mine's addawn


----------



## seagarfy

Same as here, seagarfy

if you're ever bored and want someone to randomly chat with, feel free


----------



## JennyMatrix

Mine's JennyMatrix_. Kinda wanna talk about X-Men comics or share cute corgi photos. But really am happy about any kind of conversation


----------



## Ladymalis

KIK- tanyasan16. Do let me know your from SAS plz.
Also if anyones interested in snap chatting heres my Snap- tanya-san


----------



## jordan3

Jordantt3


----------



## yrocis42

pick me!

*C.hover*

Let me know you are from sas!


----------



## watermelonpies

watermelonpies


----------



## ChelseeTee

Chellybeth13


----------



## Warpedsanity

Warpedsanity

Looking to chat with people close to my age, be friends, etc.. Feel free to add me.


----------



## AllieG

Kik- allieg9297


----------



## jlouise93

jlouiseturner93


----------



## RachRenee

Delete.


----------



## the collector

.


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

Name: 
TheHaxanCloak


Male or females welcome. Heck, if any one just wants to try to troll me or something, that could be amusing. 
Prepare to be bombarded with endless pictures of my pets and craft beer.


----------



## TurtlesAreUs

mine is :
TurtlesAreUs420
c:


----------



## TurtlesAreUs

mine is :
TurtlesAreUs420
c:


----------



## TurtlesAreUs

K i posted that twice by wrong >.<


----------



## My Name Here

GroovyMelon


----------



## sad_eyes

briannacheri3

I always reply.


----------



## Kalliber

kik: kastter 

xD


----------



## Stilla

Kick me! Heystilla

No wait...


----------



## AnxietyOrange

Mine is a bit long, it's:

IDon'tHaveAniPadOrAniPhoneAndEvenIfIDidIWouldn'tKnowWhatKIKWasAsI'mA40YearOldManWhoStillHasAFlipPhoneAndUsesAChromebook

Also, I just wanted to say that Justin Beaver is rad. Fer Shizzle.


----------



## bachtothefuture

My username is bach2thefuture


----------



## TorturedByLife

Samps_Kus


----------



## thisismeyo

.... took mine off, but you can pm me if you want it lol


----------



## tigress4

So the last time I was active on this website was in 2010. I was researching about my shyness and why it was so severe. Google answered and put a name to my dis-ease. I ended up on this forum and was quite happy to know i wasn't alone in this. But putting a name to my troubles wasn't going to solve anything. i knew i was in deep trouble because social anxiety wont allow me to move ahead in life like my friends did and so I went into depression...Like I did a couple of times in the past(for various other reasons) 
I quit my job because the pain was too much to handle, relied on food to get me through...ended up gaining weight and my self-esteem was an all time low. About a year ago I found a job that was right for me and it has helped me get back on my feet and get back to my normal weight. I'm doing much better than I was from 2010 - 2012. I think it's high time i attempt to make friends with people i have something in common with. People I won't have to "explain" my behavior to. Hopefully I am able to connect with you some of you since connection and chemistry is also a hurdle to overcome. 

My Kik is tigress4. I'm located in Bay Area, California.


----------



## KaylaRose1

mY kik is kaylax554 if anyone wants to talk. I need some people to text lol


----------



## yesterdays

Yeah, why not? I'm located in Finland and would welcome messages from anyone. Go for it if you feel like it!

hjn5577


----------



## Marko3

markoooh3


----------



## foolsharp

kik me at *foolalot*


----------



## adam88johnson

jason88cubs
-----adam88johnson is my internet forum name lol


----------



## morbd

amehh143


----------



## cak

Deleted mine, but if you want it, just message me.


----------



## Last of the Time Lords

iik1006


----------



## Going Sane

Sup KIK homies.

gus_guz


----------



## WellingtonSears

It sounds violent, but Kik me:

ASmalltownHero


----------



## Richifornia

Richkthree - please be 17 - 21 age range


----------



## jennykaylynn

Jennykaylynnxo


----------



## slowlyimproving

tigress4 said:


> So the last time I was active on this website was in 2010. I was researching about my shyness and why it was so severe. Google answered and put a name to my dis-ease. I ended up on this forum and was quite happy to know i wasn't alone in this. But putting a name to my troubles wasn't going to solve anything. i knew i was in deep trouble because social anxiety wont allow me to move ahead in life like my friends did and so I went into depression...Like I did a couple of times in the past(for various other reasons)
> I quit my job because the pain was too much to handle, relied on food to get me through...ended up gaining weight and my self-esteem was an all time low. About a year ago I found a job that was right for me and it has helped me get back on my feet and get back to my normal weight. I'm doing much better than I was from 2010 - 2012. I think it's high time i attempt to make friends with people i have something in common with. People I won't have to "explain" my behavior to. Hopefully I am able to connect with you some of you since connection and chemistry is also a hurdle to overcome.
> 
> My Kik is tigress4. I'm located in Bay Area, California.


Hey Tigress! That's awesome! What kind of work are you doing?
Bay Area?! I love the food up there, all of my favorite Asian and Indian restaurants.


----------



## pudding

im milkyroux if anyone 17-19 wants 2 talk


----------



## JadedCalalily

Sisterabigail
28. Female 
Feel free to add!!


----------



## TobeyJuarez

TobeyJuarez 
Male 
21 
Los Angeles area

Interest- music, basketball, football, learning soccer, horses, boxing.


----------



## radagast

radagasting, 17/f


----------



## CJanene

If you want it, PM me


----------



## CWe

Cippy87even


----------



## a12345

Mine is whatever131444


----------



## sociallydiseased

Greeneggshammy, add me. 

Keep in mind that I'm on deployment so it may be a little while before I can respond. If it comes to that and we really hit it off, I can shoot you my email too.


----------



## SmartCar

_"NairobianSummer"_


----------



## furever grateful

Mine is dead4lyfe

Add me ?


----------



## londonguy202

*t*



KaylaRose1 said:


> mY kik is kaylax554 if anyone wants to talk. I need some people to text lol


mine is techboy15


----------



## londonguy202

my kik is techboy15 and kart180


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

KiK = *TheHaxanCloak*

Anyone is welcome. I'm easy to talk to, have a lot of interesting hobbies and tastes, and I don't care if you're male or female. You can literally just troll me if you want to =(


----------



## Kalliber

kik; kastter


----------



## lyssado707

I'm bored, just made one of these, Melkitty707


----------



## silverclaw

mine is deadslade


----------



## Starrii

Starriix0 - add me if you want.  I'm up for talking about anything. if you just need a friend, someone to confide in. Or if your just bored xD


----------



## polardude18

Polardude18 is my kik name

Add me, I like making new friends!


----------



## Mr Drew

o0drew0o

Add me if you wish


----------



## HappyFac3

Happy.Fac3 

Add me if you'd like, it would be nice to talk to some people


----------



## JackDaniels

Mine DaFaqWasThat


----------



## Jennifer456

Jennifer081795


----------



## AzurePhoenix

Azure_Phoenix


----------



## Vacateer

Rugaseen

Always looking to talk. Add me


----------



## Junebuug

ellenpage. (with a period at the end!) talk to me i'm lonely.. nervous laugh**


----------



## s0mebody

Hey guys! Join our group on kik #sasforum ! Lets chat all


----------



## thatsociallyawkwardkid

Kimmie_kimmy
Would like to make new friends :3


----------



## ibrahim asha

Add me..... Dr.Asha


----------



## KevinT092

Mine is KevinJT92


----------



## ashen

rbncrnj
message me about anything vent to me whatever


----------



## Odinn

G_Desu


----------



## Lonly Cat

peach654
feel free to send a message, about anything.


----------



## Ella Shae

EllaShae23


----------



## omniamis

omniamis

I'd love to have new friends that I can relate to ^^


----------



## kingcrimson

Add meh oldenfriend420


----------



## uptownzz409

Uptowzz409, just need someone to talk to


----------



## pantonals

Mine is crystalinings, I will literally talk to anyone! Don't be shy!


----------



## JadedCalalily

Sisterabigail


----------



## Stactix

Viceyxo (its old ) haha Willing to talk to anyone, having a sense of humour & to be understanding of my controversial joke spam ;P


----------



## Kalliber

mines is kastter


----------



## GGTFM

Ganganthefatman 

Just trying to put myself out there more often.


----------



## fossil

mine is *theocien*


----------



## becky1324

Hey, mine is beckyj1324.
Just looking to have a chat with people and possibly make some friends.


----------



## Dan1987

Hello, I've just got this. Happy to chat with anyone. 

Add me if you like. Not_Related_To_Elvis


----------



## df1508

Mine is ''newbeyonce''


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxcuddlefish7

cuddlefish7

I'm not really looking for friendship or anything, but I'd like to practice small talk with any type of person. If we have nothing in common, great  That's the challenge I need


----------



## the overcoming of

*Lol!*



Surlygirlie said:


> Mines is surlysourpatch


:clap


----------



## moongazerlily

kik: UnderSilverMoonlight


----------



## amyc16

Mine is amyc516

I would love to make some new friends!


----------



## roseblood

rroseblood


----------



## Gregsab

dratsabHuffman

Anyone feel free to message me, for any reason. I'd like someone to chat with, and I'm completely non-judgmental. Also, if you like to have intellectual debates, I'm your man.


----------



## brokenandlonely

Glad to see there is a thread such as this one on here! I would love to make new friends, anyone is free to add me but would prefer to chat with girls. 

kik: harryisamazing0


----------



## Neonstars09

Neonstars09 :3


----------



## PandaPop

New to kik would love to have people to chat to 

Kik : pandapopsarah


----------



## starsfire

What if i add everyone lol. I just made a kik a while back and still have no friends. Thats it im adding you all. As soon as i figure out how to add people. And i think i forgot my password lol ^.^


----------



## Kalliber

if ayoone wants to join an sa kik group its #socialanxietypeeps


----------



## Gojira

Kalliber said:


> if ayoone wants to join an sa kik group its #socialanxietypeeps


How?

And my kik is

BurningGojira


----------



## alinicole94

alinicole94

Just let me know you are from SAS


----------



## jrpressman

*jesssz3*

Always down to chat


----------



## Citadeel

mine's Citadeeel
add me!


----------



## LinnCREDIBLE

Mine is LinnCREDIBLE 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Staceylea

Mine is xxstaceyleaxx


----------



## The Dreamer

Guys, find me on kik! Im dwindledoodle


----------



## silentstruggle

Mines Rachiiebby. Message me!


----------



## j o r d a n

Officer


----------



## TommyW

.


----------



## ATerran

KGokul


----------



## natsume

I haven't been active in a while but I guess I will start again. My username is altarias


----------



## jealousisjelly

cum join the group ppl #sociallyanxious


----------



## adam88johnson

ive joined the roups hope they help


----------



## adam88johnson

Kalliber said:


> if ayoone wants to join an sa kik group its #socialanxietypeeps


how do kik groups work... i chatted


----------



## Gojira

BurningGojira

Just mention that you are from SAS.

Anyone else from this area?


----------



## Section80

Trying to add uk ppl. Pm ur addy if u wanna chat from uk.


----------



## Siddhartha

I am: lomaspeculiar


----------



## Celticfire

Hey there. Want to start a group more suited to 30+. If you want join lookup the group. #30s.Plus.SocialAnxiety


----------



## Gregsab

I started an SA group as well: #sasplus


----------



## VidaDuerme

I'm under vidarosa.


----------



## zoslow

Talked with some nice people from here about a year ago
Gonna make another attempt, my kik is Slash9191 if anyone wants to add me


----------



## TheWildeOne

Huh. Guess I'll drop mine by here on the off chance it's of consequence. 

TheBloodRite is my user.


----------



## selfinflicted

Selfinflicted
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mommamerebear

KIK username is also mommamerebear


----------



## Neamatua

Mines neamatua. Please feel free to add me.


----------



## HALover9000

TheManMaverick

Add me, let's see if we connect


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

Meh...

Mine is: thisisbatcountry2000


----------



## Montee

Add me: ShyBlondee


----------



## Soldoc

Hi! I'm a murse living in Florida, my username is whiskey.one if you want to chat!


----------



## jealousisjelly

^^ sucks

jealousisjelly add me or i cry


----------



## kj235

Kj23_5


----------



## 50piecesteve

EdgeofALee


----------



## andy2791

andyc2791. Feel free to add me


----------



## Theresa Ann

PrettyyRican...just lemme know you're from here please:smile2:


----------



## jealousisjelly

SCAN


----------



## Just Joe 123

ninja_dude_joe

Feel free to msg me anytime. Just let me know you're from this site please.


----------



## jealousisjelly

lani do you see this?

*slap*


----------



## mod1224

Please add me! My username is: sd1247


----------



## HALover9000

TheManMaverick

Need someone to talk to...


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen

Floboticpen


----------



## Memories of Silence

Jessicanc92

If you're going to add me, you'll have to tell me your username so I know who you are.


----------



## dphumanperson

dp4152


----------



## lookingforme

Rsther397


----------



## cinnamonqueen

miracinnamon


----------



## Karaleigh

Karaleigh19 

Feel free to message me, but let me know who you are.


----------



## Gregsab

I have an SAS group, the best of the lot:

#SASplus


----------



## Gregsab

Actually, we started a new SAS group, because our last one had ban-free rules, and we were invaded and spied upon by a rival SAS group, so now we are:

#SASelite

Don't worry, we will still be lax, but we just won't settle for the miscreant behavior advocated by another SAS kik group.


----------



## megsy00

Meg6891


----------



## MrWolfpac

MrWolfpac


----------



## ToeSnails

Astrocto

Add me if you'd like to discuss the concept of three dollars fifty.


----------



## iminnocentenough

My username is iminnocentenough

Feel free to message me whenever you want. Male or female, I don't care


----------



## Amir Dia

Mr.snufflekins


----------



## SvanThorXx

I am rarely on my Kik, but it is NordicFreak, if anyone wants to message me from time to time. I'm mostly reachable on here.


----------



## JadedCalalily

oxPoisonIvyxo


----------



## andy2791

andyc2791


----------



## Junny

Junny121, feel free to message me


----------



## speranzalov

brittanyrenae_14 

Please talk to me.


----------



## Owlbear

Lemme get this right - so Kik is like whatsapp but completely anonymous as in they don't even get to see your phone number?


----------



## jealousisjelly

im putting mah kik code up to trick ppl into talking to me cause everyone likes to scan stuff :nerd:


----------



## My Name Here

Kik me if you don't mind talking to someone who is boring. 

GroovyMelon


----------



## JadedCalalily

oxpoisonivyxo


----------



## Findedeux

Sarethis


----------



## Findedeux

Do these hashtag group searches even work anymore?

It seems like Kik stopped the hashtag stuff.

How do we join groups now?


----------



## Recessive J

Findedeux said:


> Do these hashtag group searches even work anymore?
> 
> It seems like Kik stopped the hashtag stuff.
> 
> How do we join groups now?


Yeah it sucks, they got rid of hashtags, now to join groups you have to scan those Kik code images with your phone camera


----------



## jealousisjelly

Recessive J said:


> Yeah it sucks, they got rid of hashtags, now to join groups you have to scan those Kik code images with your phone camera





Findedeux said:


> Do these hashtag group searches even work anymore?
> 
> It seems like Kik stopped the hashtag stuff.
> 
> How do we join groups now?


or be added by someone in a group


----------



## alienjunkie

y'all can kik me cause I ain't got no friends anyway

uglierer


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

We have a pretty huge *KIK group* full of SAS members, if anyone is on a pc/laptop and wants to scan this code and join.

It's been super active for almost a year, so it can be a bit cliquey, but they're always nice and accepting to new people!

If you can't scan the code, just message my KIK and I can add you:
*TheHaxanCloak*


----------



## Rich19

VideogameNature


----------



## Ciallac

RocketSalt

Feel free to message me, I'd be really glad


----------



## Simplyjenn

Verysimplyjenn


----------



## SilentStrike

SilentRiderstorm


----------



## Ella Shae

EllaShae23


----------



## Soundboy

soundbooy,

Recently reinstalled back kik. Im 20 if anyone is wondering


----------



## brandini734

I don't use kik very often but feel free to message me: brandini734


----------



## Blawnka

My kik username is Dustindep, I use it pretty much every day to keep in touch with friends who have moved away, so chances are I'll answer your message if you choose to add me


----------



## TommyW

....


----------



## iamthewill

oppawillystyle  Can never have too many people to hopefully talk to when you need it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Minaj

Curlyblackhippie

Especially like to share with people who have full lives and are finding it difficult to carve out time for themselves.

Also 30+ is ideal.

But add me and talk to me about anything. I am good at giving help, advice and support so if you are under 30 (or any age) then just message away. I am friendly!


----------



## jealousisjelly

speranzalov said:


> brittanyrenae_14
> 
> Please talk to me.


you dont exist


----------



## lethe1864

lethe1864
would be cool to chat with someone close to my age (20s) about random stuff


----------



## Andras96

Eh... screw it. AndrewC_1996.


----------



## JadedCalalily

Oxpoisonivyxo

Anyone welcome to add me


----------



## wouldyoukindly

rszrizrsz , feel free to add me


----------



## AT7

MaydayAquiles 


Anyone add me I don't care what time of day/night. I'm bored most of the time so willing to talk about anything.


----------



## SmartCar

_ChristopherRobIT_, & please say you're from *SAS *& be older than 18


----------



## Karaleigh

Karaleigh19. 

Always happy to chat. :3


----------



## riverbird

Just created a kik account. My username is caffeinatedvegan.


----------



## Groomp

My kik is HisNameIsGarbage 
Just looking for people to talk to!


----------



## sap3838

Please add me , dsu215


----------



## zoslow

Slash9191

Anyone can add me but preferably people from Sweden or nearby as it would be awesome to find a new friend one could actually meet up with in real life. Please mention you're from here, lots of spam bots now on KIK.


----------



## pkore1015

BFalafel


----------



## bridgetmc

bridgetmckkk

add me


----------



## ar7

Kibou2


----------



## 1437

adizz4


----------



## MrsJones

Is there an SAS kik group that I can be added to? Would be cool.


----------



## jealousisjelly

MrsJones said:


> Is there an SAS kik group that I can be added to? Would be cool.


scan this shizz. its a small group tho


----------



## ggvirus

ggvirus, just created kik account feel free to add me


----------



## hyuoi

limonaati


----------



## starsfire

Does anyone have a kik group i could join. Instead of one on one talking


----------



## iKenn

iKennn feel free to add me.


----------



## Overdrive

Overdrive808


----------



## alienjunkie

hypena
add me to groups cus jealousisjelly's one is not cool


----------



## Karsten

What's KIK and why would I use it over Skype?


----------



## moongazerlily

Looking for people to chat with since I have no friends, in real life or online.

Kik: UnderSilverMoonlight

Sent from my 0PCV1 using Tapatalk


----------



## iminnocentenough

kik: iminnocentenough


----------



## SD92

SD92z


----------



## duganrm

67stangman


----------



## uziq

dayvann

also, @starsfire



jealousisjelly said:


> scan this shizz. its a small group tho


----------



## EternalCarrot

SludgeDonkey

Let's talk about crumpets and rainbows.


----------



## selfinflicted

Selfinflicted 

I know I've posted it before, but figured I'd post again. Also, if you're looking to have someone in your Kik group...might want to look elsewhere.


----------



## hopelessmofo2

avillot6


----------



## ddani

add me: ddani333


----------



## natsume

altarias. May not respond as quickly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainy Cakes

My kik is Jamie.Rain

I always have my phone on me. If I'm working on something I might not reply as quick but I'll still get to you! I hope to make a really nice friend here. I recently moved and have like Zero. ):


----------



## AllisonWonderland

Hi. You can talk to me on skype and kik. I'm nice! I like to text chat. 

Delilah24601


Kik: turn_updlow


----------



## Parky94

tommmm888 i'd love it if you'd add me  Come say hi!


----------



## bluecrime

Same as my username, bluecrime

Feel free to say hi!


----------



## grimmer

Kik: misterGrimmer
I dare you, message me, I ****ing dare you.


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR

blk_super_hero
HMU


----------



## Groomp

I completely forget if I replied to this post before, but my Kik is HisNameIsGarbage 

feel free to message me!


----------



## natsume

Username is altarias. I've posted it on here almost 4 times I think. Somebody, anybody, please talk to me. I really need it.


----------



## wof

my kik is ruinsjaq, if anyone wants to talk bout random stuffs hit me up


----------



## cuddlefish77

Add cuddlefish7


----------



## meowchelle

mine is titaraaoh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meowchelle

meowchelle said:


> mine is titaraaoh
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't mean to double post but i can't edit, its 'titaraoh'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flipotaku

mindinknowhere


----------



## ggvirus

ggvirus


----------



## humblelulu

Mine is same as here, humblelulu


----------



## duvalsi

same as this forum: dulvasi


----------



## brendanjx

Mine is brendanjx  I'm kinda lonely so i'm looking for new people.


----------



## Theresa Ann

Prettyyrican :smile2:


----------



## Montee

Could anyone please add me to any of the SA kik groups? My name is Shyblondee


----------



## Warpedsanity

My kik is warpedsanity

Always free to chat and looking for new people to meet and talk to hopefully make some awesome friends  I live on the east coast if that matters.


----------



## Blawnka

Dustindep

My friends list is lacking, and I just moved to a new city where I know nobody so I've been pretty bored and lonely, hit me up if you'd like ☺


----------



## iminnocentenough

Add me @ iminnocentenough

I'll happily chat with anyone! ?


----------



## sandromeda

Mine's bestrowlett

Feel free to message me, I'm free almost whenever


----------



## uffi

kbae66


----------



## Soldoc

whiskey.one
Just looking for casual chat. I work long, busy shifts in health care but I'd like to meet new people and chat.


----------



## EeveeGal

SphealGal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rinyumi

Mine is Riinyumi ..anyone feel free to text ^_^


----------



## BWaffle

BWaffle10


----------



## JakeTheSnake

My kik is LBCjake420


----------



## eddyr

vibezyyy 

add me please


----------



## gunner21

tehgunner.21


----------



## thisismeyo

Message me for my kik. I just don't like posting things publicly


----------



## Groltag

My KIK name is my User name


----------



## Daylight2

Anyone here a member of the kik group that started almost 2 years ago? I've been away for the past 10 months. If you remember me, send me a PM.


----------



## ratbag

hagbaggins


----------



## CastawayGaming

Add me on Kik Castaway97


----------



## sadstoner

Kik lancecropper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warpedsanity

Warpedsanity 

Still active on there looking for more people to talk with


----------



## scott83

Warpedsanity said:


> My kik is warpedsanity
> 
> Always free to chat and looking for new people to meet and talk to hopefully make some awesome friends  I live on the east coast if that matters.


Dude, you look like my brother :O


----------



## rm123

candii_xx, pls don't add if you're looking for nudes or something, I just wna chat to likeminded ppl ?


----------



## shivvie

Kitkova...just friendly chat but I'm very open minded 😻

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## rm123

Need more people to chat to, add me! candii_xx


----------



## uziq

dayvann

extra bored lately and wouldn't mind getting to know new peeps!!


----------



## Rif

rifflamb
















add me!!!


----------



## girafa

alotlikesheep

Add me if you like.


----------



## Neonstars09

looking to make new friends happy to chat with anyone  kik HermitTheFrog. < with a full stop at the end


----------



## Parky94

parky94y

Anyone is welcome to add me


----------



## OcularZero

Afterburner789 

Add me if you want, I guess


----------



## brealair

Anyone can add me also, same username


----------



## sad1231234

My kik is:

somebody1231234

I am more than happy to talk to anyone, so dont be afraid to send me a message or something!


----------



## Mitko

couchpotato9494

Anybody's welcome to add me as well.


----------



## Plexiglass89

jasb01
Feel free to send me a message. I'm always up for chatting with new people


----------



## Greyx

.GreyOwl. normal conversation if you add me


----------



## loneranger

Anybody on this?


----------



## Loner89

*Hei*

My Kik is Nikokinokin

I am 28-years old guy who lives in Finland but will move out after finishing master degree.

Feel free to talk about depression, becoming friends or anything with me.


----------



## riverbird

My kik is caffeinatedvegan


----------



## nina20

Add me its; amyg201


----------



## CoffeeAndCats

I'd love to make new friends! My kik is damnavocados. Please mention that you're from here!


----------



## SeReavs

My Username is 'Gawbie.' I'll leave my kik here just in case. Don't be shy to approach me, I won't bite. Usually.


----------



## SmartCar

_ChristopherRobIT_ & please say you're from SAS, all I ask is that you're not evil, prejudice or psychotic & we'll get along famously  I'm open to talk about anything & everything, it varies ..but yeah & also let's keep it 20+, I feel awkward talking to teens.


----------



## xxrgxx2

I just made one today, would love to talk to someone from here. Please don't be afraid to contact me, we can talk about anything and everything. I'll be waiting  <3


----------



## xxrgxx2

xxrgxx2 said:


> I just made one today, would love to talk to someone from here. Please don't be afraid to contact me, we can talk about anything and everything. I'll be waiting  <3


nebula200


----------



## dreamer97

I'm 21 and hobbies are gaming, movies, anime. 
Just casual chat been pretty bored lately. 
My kik: SoaringValkyrie29


----------



## Kalliber

My kik is kalliber
Feel free to add me, I'm pretty shy to add people. So I just wait lol


----------



## SmartCar

Kalliber said:


> My kik is kalliber
> Feel free to add me, I'm pretty shy to add people. So I just wait lol


Hey, yeah I'll Kik you.. you probs don't remember, but we did chat awhile back


----------



## SmartCar

_ChristopherRobIT_ & please for all that is holy, don't be evil, hate babies, murderer, hidden racist.. you know, all that bad stuff. Just people (of legal age 21+) who want to talk, discussion or whatever else is on the mind.. SA stuff, etc.


----------



## kudos06

kudos_whitehat is the username. Feel free to add me and have a chat! Id love to talk  <3

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## kudos06

dreamer97 said:


> I'm 21 and hobbies are gaming, movies, anime.
> 
> Just casual chat been pretty bored lately.
> 
> My kik: SoaringValkyrie29


Would ya be interested in a conversation in kik? I'd love to make new friends  let me know!

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghossts

kik is stephen_nooch

love watching movies and listening to electronic music. I would love to talk to someone who listens to music more for the feeling and sounds rather than the lyrics.


----------



## ThisOneTime

kik is 1ccVcc1


----------



## SunshineSam218

Send me a message on KIK if you'd love to chat with me. My name is Samantha.

Here is my KIK user name

*Amethyst_Stargazer*


----------



## TopShelfHeart

Anyone know what the deal is with Kik? Is it shutting down? I thought it was so the company could focus on crypto currency but my friend says he can still use the app.


----------



## duganrm

TopShelfHeart said:


> Anyone know what the deal is with Kik? Is it shutting down? I thought it was so the company could focus on crypto currency but my friend says he can still use the app.


They didn't give a date in the announcement. Doing a quick google search, I found one site that says October 19th is when they plan to shut down.


----------



## TopShelfHeart

duganrm said:


> TopShelfHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the deal is with Kik? Is it shutting down? I thought it was so the company could focus on crypto currency but my friend says he can still use the app.
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't give a date in the announcement. Doing a quick google search, I found one site that says October 19th is when they plan to shut down.
Click to expand...

Odd because the announcement I saw said it was being shut down last Friday or the Friday before (can't remember which)


----------



## duganrm

TopShelfHeart said:


> Odd because the announcement I saw said it was being shut down last Friday or the Friday before (can't remember which)


 Not sure why I keep looking into it but I see where you got the 27th from. The wiki shows an email was sent out announcing that as the closing date. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kik_Messenger (picture part way down on the right side)

It looks like the reason the site I found gave the 19th is because that is the anniversary of kik's initial release. I didn't find anyone else mentioning that as a shutdown date though.

Here is a link to the original notice the ceo put out. https://medium.com/@tedlivingston/moving-forward-boldly-with-kin-ec6290a6453


----------



## PandaBearx

dreamer18xx


----------



## BlueAngel24

Alice0240


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR

blk_super_hero


----------



## bjw0111

bjw11180


----------

